
Ask HN: Remote IDE? - was_boring
I recently got a Chromebook as my daily driver and was curious about remote IDEs that are available. So far, all I&#x27;ve really found is c9.io. I&#x27;m also willing to supplement functionality with a cheap ec2 instance.
======
btschaegg
If you're willing to put your Chromebook in dev-mode, it doesn't necessairily
have to be a remote IDE. You could also use a Linux distro from within a
chroot [1][2].

[1]
[https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton](https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton)
[2] [https://github.com/drinkcat/chroagh](https://github.com/drinkcat/chroagh)

------
fiedzia
> I'm also willing to supplement functionality with a cheap ec2 instance.

vim inside this instance

